# Liquid soap?



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

I have been making soap for alittle over a year and have made about 20 batches they are all ok. I tried to make my first batch of liquid soap with KOH and it doesn't seem like it worked. I have a goopy bag full of "soap" and have tried to mix it with water and boil to make into the liquid soap but I just don't seem to get it can anyone share how they make it possibly a recipe so I can try again? I had run the recipe though a soapcalc just not sure I know what I'm doing yet.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

This is the method that works for me:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VUGV_H7bZU&list=TL6WVwRL4EfoKe1yh5KWlxjtQFESnYHdNs[/ame]


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Lynn and Opportunity, 
I've decided to branch out from CP soap making (10 years), laundry soap making (7 years), and I'm joining the liquid soap group!
I thought about a new posting about this but since you both did such a good job of it, I'm joining it right here.

I've read about the water process liquid soap method and the glycerin process liquid soap method and I'm going to use the glycerin method liquid soap process. Can you see I'm excited about this? I am!

I have my supplies ordered and in a few weeks I'll have learned a new hobby.
I have a few clients that only use liquid soap and I'm finally diving in. I'm very excited to be exploring this new thing. ~Feather


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Um Linn, sorry I spelled your name wrong! Oops.
Opportunity, did you get your soap to work?
I'm still waiting on supplies.


----------



## engblom (Feb 12, 2014)

Most tutorials about liquid soap makes it more complicated than what it acually is. They will tell you how you need to hot process it and how you should use more water than normally and how you should have 10% excess lye and then adjust the pH in the end. It can be made a lot easier:

First I begin in the same way as how I would make a normal CP bar soap with the exception that I use KOH instead of NaOH. I even have a few percentage superfat, so no excess of lye and no excess of water.

First I mix it to trace. Then I let it be, slightly insulted at room temperature until it begins to gel. At this point when it begins to gel, I put it into the oven to help the gelling. If it is a big batch, I take it out sometimes to stir down any oil that might have been rising to the surface. With smaller batches almost nothing is rising.

After the reaction is complete I let it sit for a week or two just to be sure the reaction is really complete. The product is looking like vaseline at this point.

After this I begin to dilute it to a suitable liquid soap. This requires patience as soap takes long time to disolve. With hot water you can get it done in a few hours. With cold water it takes a couple of days. The product is ready to use as soon as you have it diluted.

The result is transparent, but not fully as clear as if you had excess of lye. The difference is that small that you would need to have a reference in order to know it (at least for olive oil soap). In my opinion it is not worth to have excess of lye and in the end ending up adjusting the pH. Also many commercial liquid "soaps" are a bit cloudy.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Now ya got me thinking about making liquid soap engblom. Just what I need, another winter project.


----------

